# Melafix or Bettafix?



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*We figured out that my friends betta has fungus. Which should we pick up at walmart today... Melafix or Bettafix?*


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

melafix and bettafix are actually the same. bettafix is just weaker dosage.

As for the fungus, you might wanna use pimafix, but weaker than suggested dosage.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't use either, they can damage Betta's labrynth organ. 
Weird because betta fix is supposed to be safe for them, but your still taking a change with it because it's watered down melafix. 
I know when they are sick you can use 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallon for 10 days, along with warming the temperature in his home slowly. 80 degrees is great, or 85, but no warmer to help.
Do frequent water changes. 
One of my bettas got white spots on his eyes (For some reason the medication I tried to use to help his fins, caused what it was supposed to treat, instead of preventing it), so I used this and I saw a very quick response with his fins and the spots on his eyes dissapeared. 
Extra clean water is very important when they are ill!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

blue haven is correct. clean water is always best solution


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*His water is about as clean as it can get. He is in a filtered 5g home and she changes 50% of the water a week. Should she remove him for and do daily water changes instead, in a smaller bowl?*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

If he doesn't have tank mates that can be affected, Keeping him in his tank will make him happier!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i've never used aquarium salt for medicating.... I'm afraid of overdosing.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*He has 1 apple snail. Would she have to completely clean the tank before she put him back in?*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, sorry for late reply!
If you have an apple snail, take him out or move your betta to another temporary home while medicating him, the snail I don't think can take any form of salt and you have to be careful if you use some kind of treatment that is safe for bettas.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*Thats what I though... will she have to clean out the 5g before she puts the betta back in after treatment or should it be okay if she puts him back in there once hes better.*


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

If she takes the betta out of the five gallon and keeps the snail in there, do the regular water changes in it, probably still a little more than normal and check that water quality with a test kit to see if anything is off. 
Is the tank cycled?
If not, use Prime water conditioner, it gets rid of the toxic levels of ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. 
If it is cycled, then nevermind, but Prime is still good to use. 
It doesn't get rid of water changes though.
I don't know how a tank works using a filter and not cycling the tank, so I can't say anything there. 
But I know Prime will help keep the water safer and just keep up with water changes and checking the water quality. 
If everything is okay after testing the water and fixing anything with water changes, he should be okay to put back in once he's better!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

50% a week is not as clean as his water can get, try 50% three times a week. My betta has fin rot and he's in a 10 gallon, I'm doing daily water changes and dosing with AQ salt and warm water.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

*3 50% a week is a little over kill... I was told to do 50% percent a week by OFL who also told me on my 1.5 to do 1 50% and 1 100% a week so if you think about the difference in the volume of water and the fact that the 5g is filtered 3x a week is over kill. She also told me cleaning the water TOO much is not good for them when they have nothing wrong with them. Both my 5g's are 50% a week and non of them have anything wrong with them, i check the levels often and they are all in the green tyvm. So that is the same advice I gave my friend who has been doing the same. 

Thanks for the advice bluehaven she has taken him out and has him in a qt with a AQsalt treatment and a little extra conditioner. *


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay ~!
Your welcome. 
Make sure his the quarantine home is warm enough, a bit warmer than the norm unless it is normally up to 85 degrees....haha


I saw such a change when I kept my betta with a heater that stayed at 75-76 degrees, and changed it to 82. He's super happy about it and blowing bubble nests. Haha


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

My VT blows HUGE bubble nests. I cant wait to get his 3.7 gallon next week  hes a tail biter tho which is annoying.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Aww, well maybe with a little more room he'll not bite his tail?
I don't know. haha
But I think I saw a thread talking about tail biting bettas, it helps to rearrange their tanks frequently to keep them distracted from biting their tail.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Every time i do 100% water change I switch out his cave.


----------

